# What REALLY Happened On Feb 23, 2020 Just Outside Of Brunswick, Georgia.....!!!



## nononono (May 10, 2020)

*Seems there is a whole lot of missing information that the MSM is leaving out........

1. Why did a Father and Son take weapons in a truck looking for a " Suspected " robber .....
2. Why did a " neighbor " follow them in another vehicle to video the whole incident....
3. What was the REAL confrontation that transpired in front of the truck and to the side of the truck that was NOT
caught on video.....
4. Why did the Glynn County DA sit on this case for 2 1/2 months, to release it right when AMERICA is starting to open up !!!!
5. Why did the video take so long to come out and show the shooting in a very different viewpoint.....
6. Why is the MSM not telling about the mental health issues/criminal records/conduct of the victim right before the shooting....
7. Why did TWO ....YES TWO DA's drop from the case and only the third one pursued it .....
8. Why did the victim run up into a Housing construction site where two previous robberies had been alleged....
9. Why hasn't this video been released to the PUBLIC to view.....
10. Why is the MSM only displaying pictures of his High School Graduation/Family and not also current mug shot images.....
11. Why was the victim ( Who was " Supposedly " an avid runner ) running in WORKBOOTS and CARGOSHORTS...?
12. Why would a retired Law Enforcement Officer risk EVERYTHING and pursue this individual.....
13. What was the previous involvement between the retired LEO and the victim.......so much so that the " second " DA
recused himself from this current incident....
14. What is the TRUE criminal past of the victim....
15. What is the PAST record of shootings involving the retired LEO and criminal suspects or " others "....
16. What is the TRUE criminal record of the retired LEO's son and does HE have a record of this type of behavior....
17. Are either the retired LEO or the son/or both involved in ANY type of Racial Hate groups ....
18. Do any of the retired LEO officers past fellow working partners or upper management recall/documented this type of 
behavior while working.....
19. Does the victim have a history of committing crimes that have not been pursued or charged due to lack of evidence....
20. Does the immediate family of the victim recall any previous interactions between the retired LEO and the victim....


These and more are what should be being asked on MSM and NOT the inflammation of Racial Hatred that they are*
*presently doing 24/7 on ALL of the CABLE/STANDARD/And other networks across America.....


This whole issue appears to be being used to stir the pot in AMERICA......
If the two shooting suspects are guilty ....Convict them...!*
*If it is a case of " Self Defense " then let it play out in Court..!


There's a whole lot of missing pieces to this puzzle .....just like the Treyvon Martin case was VERY Manipulated *
*by the MSM.....and used as a Flashpoint to start shit where there wasn't shit !!!!!*


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2020)

*“My client was responding to what he saw, which was someone in the *
*community he didn’t know being followed by a vehicle he recognized. 
Without going into details about the level of crime in this community in 
this subdivision, I think most people in this subdivision were aware*
* that there were issues,” *


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2020)

*Bryan and his fiancee said they are now living in their *
*car, in fear for their lives.

“I’d be lying if I didn’t say I wasn’t scared. 
If that’s what they wanted to do was scare me, they’ve scared me,” *
*Bryan said.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 11, 2020)

#14 are you fucking kidding me you POS? Are you saying he deserved what he got? I knew you would come to the defense of these fucking scumbag police wannabes. Just like with zimmerman. This is America, they will walk and you will applaud while another family of color grieves. You fucking racist POS mother fuckers are now out in the open. Tom Metzger would be proud of what he and his skinheads helped foster in our nation.


----------



## messy (May 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> #14 are you fucking kidding me you POS? Are you saying he deserved what he got? I knew you would come to the defense of these fucking scumbag police wannabes. Just like with zimmerman. This is America, they will walk and you will applaud while another family of color grieves. You fucking racist POS mother fuckers are now out in the open. Tom Metzger would be proud of what he and his skinheads helped foster in our nation.


Correct. Nono makes no secret that he's a Putin-loving, angry racist white nationalist Richard Spencer type. He's not pretending to be anything else.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> #14 are you fucking kidding me you POS? Are you saying he deserved what he got? I knew you would come to the defense of these fucking scumbag police wannabes. Just like with zimmerman. This is America, they will walk and you will applaud while another family of color grieves. You fucking racist POS mother fuckers are now out in the open. Tom Metzger would be proud of what he and his skinheads helped foster in our nation.


Who started the physical confrontation?  The guy with the gun or the career criminal, out jogging in work boots, after casing a house to see if there was anything he could steal?  Do you see the common theme here... all of these guys have long, criminal records.  You can call it "racist" because you think that plays on some plane of "right" versus "wrong"... but the simple facts are that the deceased WAS an experienced criminal and, as you see on the video, he ran at the man with the gun.  Facts aren't racist.


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> #14 are you fucking kidding me you POS? Are you saying he deserved what he got? I knew you would come to the defense of these fucking scumbag police wannabes. Just like with zimmerman. This is America, they will walk and you will applaud while another family of color grieves. You fucking racist POS mother fuckers are now out in the open. Tom Metzger would be proud of what he and his skinheads helped foster in our nation.


* 14. What is the TRUE criminal past of the victim....* 





*You have no idea what you are talking about, GO READ THE POST AGAIN.......
YOU IGNORANT TRIGGERED POS.....!
Hey .....look at that...Your rhetoric works both ways..!*
*I knew liberal Idiots like you would bang their heads before taking in ALL the data....*
*You can't handle the TRUTH can you.......I don't " PICK " sides....I post the TRUTH...!


You seem a " Little " triggered......

Answer this.....why did he grab the mans shotgun....?

If you read the WHOLE post you would see my position.....*


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> #14 are you fucking kidding me you POS? Are you saying he deserved what he got? I knew you would come to the defense of these fucking scumbag police wannabes. Just like with zimmerman. This is America, they will walk and you will applaud while another family of color grieves. You fucking racist POS mother fuckers are now out in the open. Tom Metzger would be proud of what he and his skinheads helped foster in our nation.



*Hey ....." You fucking racist POS mother fuckers are now out in the open "*

Tom Metzger
Political leader




*Description*
Thomas Linton Metzger is an American white supremacist,
skinhead leader and former Klansman. 
He founded White Aryan Resistance in 1983. 
He was a Grand Wizard of the Ku Klux Klan in the 1970s. 
Metzger has voiced strong opposition to immigration to the United States.



*Calif. Klansman Nominated for Congress as Democrat*


 By  Joel Kotkin

 June 8, 1980

A Klansman will be running for Congress in southern California this November, a result,
 political observers believe, of voters fears about the mounting influx of illegal aliens from 
Mexico and Southeast Asian refugees.
California Ku Klux Klan Director Tom Metzger won the Democratic nomination in the 
state's 43rd District last Tuesday by a margin of 318 votes out of 87,000 cast in a three-way race.

* "Metzger took after the Asians, the Cubans and the undocumented aliens and it worked," 
said Ed Skagen, a retired labor leader and San Diego Democratic Party chairman, who ran 
second. "His election is a repudiation of knee-jerk liberalism. It's a revolt against what is."*

 Skagen and other local activists tried to warn top party officials and potential campaign 
contributors about an activist tide among the predominantly working-class and middle-class 
whites in the district, which runs from the posh seaside suburbs of San Diego and the 
Pendleton Marine Base in the east all the way to the Arizona border.

 But their warnings went unheeded, for the most part, by top Democratic officials, 
as well as Jewish, Hispanic and liberal leaders in the area.


"The big leaders told us to wait until after the primary. They wouldn't take Metzger seriously," 
said Sarah Lowery, coordinator of the Carter for President Campaign in San Diego County 
and a strong Skagen supporter. "I tried to reach (state Democratic party chairman Richard) 
O'Neill but he wouldn't return my call. The leaders are so out of touch. 
They never thought it would happen."


Cut off from traditional Democratic funding sources, Skagen was forced to run 
a bare-bones campaign on a $3,000 budget -- $2,500 of which came out of his own 
pocket. Metzger spent around the same amount of money but was aided by a 
gusher of free publicity concerning his campaign and his prior Klan activities in the area.



Since Metzger's nomination, embarrassed Democratic Party officials, including 
National Party Chairman John C. White, State Chairman O'Neill, and 
U.S. Sen. Alan Cranston, have bitterly denounced the Klansman's triumph. 
Some, including Cranston, have expressed their intention of backing Metzger's 
Republican opponent, Rep. Clair W. Burgener, in the general election.


Worried over the effects on their image by having a Klan leader as a congressional 
candidate, some top Democratic officials have tried to paint Metzger's nomination 
as a fluke rather than as an expression of white backlash within their party.


"It's clear what happened. There were three candidates and the voters were 
almost evenly split. People remembered Metzger's name from all the publicity, 
but didn't know what the issues were," said Dennis DeSnoo, executive director 
of the California Democratic Party. "They pulled the lever for him, but we don't 
honestly believe they voted really for the Klan -- maybe 2 or 3 percent of the voters, but that's it." 





*BWWWHHHHHAAAAAAA.......YOU STUPID TROLL.....*
*
THIS IS JUST TOO FUNNY.......

THAT'S RIGHT URINE IDIOT.....!!!

DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS = KKK


*


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Correct. Nono makes no secret that he's a Putin-loving, angry racist white
> nationalist Richard Spencer type. He's not pretending to be anything else.


*Now I go for the double........*




			https://www.dallasnews.com/news/elections/2017/10/19/alt-right-leader-richard-spencer-has-voted-for-democrats-in-the-past-including-john-kerry/https://www.dallasnews.com/news/elections/2017/10/19/alt-right-leader-richard-spencer-has-voted-for-democrats-in-the-past-including-john-kerry/
		



*And don't try the " He's an Independent " ......He's a DEMOCRAT THRU AND THRU.....! 



BWWWHHHHHAAAAAAA.......YOU STUPID TROLL # 2.....*

* THIS IS JUST TOO FUNNY.......

THAT'S RIGHT URINE IDIOT.....!!!

 DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS = KKK*


----------



## messy (May 11, 2020)

The stupid people see two white civilians arm up, get in the truck, chase down a young unarmed  black man and try to detain him, killing him when he fights back...and blame the victim! You people are really dumber than fuck.


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2020)

messy said:


> The stupid people see two white civilians arm up, get in the truck,
> chase down a young unarmed  black man and try to detain him, killing
> him when he fights back...and blame the victim! You people are really dumber than fuck.



*He went after the retired LEO weapon, and grabbed the active end*
*of it....tried to wrestle it away......had the two “ pursuing “ individuals
not brought weapons...yes he would be alive !
But, a big but....had he NOT grabbed the weapon he would most likely
be alive also.....
Would YOU grab the active end of a weapon........?
I wouldn’t and I have been in those situations before.....
Would YOU ....?*
*Answer the question !*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 12, 2020)

messy said:


> The stupid people see two white civilians arm up, get in the truck, chase down a young unarmed  black man and try to detain him, killing him when he fights back...and blame the victim! You people are really dumber than fuck.


Uh, he was nowhere near his home and "jogging" in anything but exercise clothes.  He just happened to run into a construction site, because that's what all joggers do, and couldn't find any tools to steal.  And for some reason, the jogger with a criminal background decided it would be a good idea to fight an armed man rather than wait for police or help.

Nevermind that the black security guard, murdered by 3 other black men, gets no coverage.  No money or sympathy in that.


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2020)

*GBI has appointed a " New " District Attorney from the Atlanta suburban division......*
*
Of course the " Melanin " content of the DA was the deciding factor in appointing 
the person, NOT the character or their ability to make a rational decision in this case....

This whole incident is about " Skin Color " not about who did what wrong.....

Watch how the MSM foments this to obstruct from what the previous administration
did to a duly elected President......Blatantly Criminal Acts That Deserve Treasonous
Prosecution......!
*
*THAT'S WHAT IS REALLY GOING ON HERE !!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2020)

messy said:


> The stupid people see two white civilians arm up, get in the truck, chase down a young unarmed  black man and try to detain him, killing him when he fights back...and blame the victim! You people are really dumber than fuck.


 . . . and they hate "the blacks".


----------



## espola (May 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Uh, he was nowhere near his home and "jogging" in anything but exercise clothes.  He just happened to run into a construction site, because that's what all joggers do, and couldn't find any tools to steal.  And for some reason, the jogger with a criminal background decided it would be a good idea to fight an armed man rather than wait for police or help.
> 
> Nevermind that the black security guard, murdered by 3 other black men, gets no coverage.  No money or sympathy in that.


What is "anything but exercise clothes"?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 12, 2020)

espola said:


> What is "anything but exercise clothes"?


He's wearing bermuda shorts.  Watch the video... he's not out jogging.  He's nowhere near his home, either.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He's wearing bermuda shorts.  Watch the video... he's not out jogging.  He's nowhere near his home, either.


 . . . and? You have a predetermined view on this of course.


----------



## messy (May 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He's wearing bermuda shorts.  Watch the video... he's not out jogging.  He's nowhere near his home, either.


When you're a total dumbshit, you jump to the defense of the father and son arming themselves and hunting him down and killing him.
How does it feel to be a total dumbshit?


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and *they* hate "the blacks".


*They = A Non Binary Term Used By Democrats*
*
Why would YOU post that YOU " Hate " a group of people based on *
*melanin content.....

Pretty Filthy Thing To Post on This Forum....*


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2020)

messy said:


> When you're a total dumbshit, you jump to the defense of the father and son arming themselves and hunting him down and killing him.
> How does it feel to be a total dumbshit?


*Who's jumping to ANYONE'S defense " Messy " Financial.......*
*This is a Thread to post relevant FACTS.....
*
*FACTS = THE TRUTH*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2020)

messy said:


> When you're a total dumbshit, you jump to the defense of the father and son arming themselves and hunting him down and killing him.
> How does it feel to be a total dumbshit?


This is the kind of thing where the feds would step in and take over for the good ole boys to see justice served . . .  not now, if the feds step in it will be to find a way to let them walk. They will walk and the trumpist in here will applaud. This is America.


----------



## messy (May 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This is the kind of thing where the feds would step in and take over for the good ole boys to see justice served . . .  not now, if the feds step in it will be to find a way to let them walk. They will walk and the trumpist in here will applaud. This is America.


It's going to be both. The state of GA took it away from the redneck County and, not only are they prosecuting, but now they've asked the Feds to come investigate the County rednecks who wouldn't prosecute.
Also looking at hate crime, which is a federal offense.
 We got some stupid fucks on here who side with the murderers. California has some real bad hombres...spots have always been a Klan hotbed.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and? You have a predetermined view on this of course.


Predetermined?  I watched the video.  Did you?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 12, 2020)

messy said:


> When you're a total dumbshit, you jump to the defense of the father and son arming themselves and hunting him down and killing him.
> How does it feel to be a total dumbshit?


Who defended the father and son?  I told you what I saw in the video.  Did you watch it?  They tracked him down, while armed, which you're able to do there, especially as law enforcement, and the man ran at him.  Who thinks it's a good idea to run at someone with a gun?   Maybe a dumbshit like you and the dead criminal.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This is the kind of thing where the feds would step in and take over for the good ole boys to see justice served . . .  not now, if the feds step in it will be to find a way to let them walk. They will walk and the trumpist in here will applaud. This is America.


The dead guy chose to run at the guy with a gun.  It's entirely possible he was too fucking stupid to be on this earth.  Black or no black.  But at the end of the day, we know you don't care about black lives.  You care about blaming whitey and Trump.   You don't give 2 shits about the black security guard because he was killed by 3 black guys.  No agenda in that, is there?  And HE wasn't a career criminal trespassing while looking for construction tools to steal.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 12, 2020)

messy said:


> It's going to be both. The state of GA took it away from the redneck County and, not only are they prosecuting, but now they've asked the Feds to come investigate the County rednecks who wouldn't prosecute.
> Also looking at hate crime, which is a federal offense.
> We got some stupid fucks on here who side with the murderers. California has some real bad hombres...spots have always been a Klan hotbed.


They didn't murder him.  Dumbass ran at the guy with a gun.  Did you watch the video, stupid fuck?  He ran around the truck to attack the guy with a gun.  He's as bright as you are.  We've also got some stupid fucks here that side with black criminals because they're black.


----------



## espola (May 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He's wearing bermuda shorts.  Watch the video... he's not out jogging.  He's nowhere near his home, either.


And?


----------



## espola (May 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> They didn't murder him.  Dumbass ran at the guy with a gun.  Did you watch the video, stupid fuck?  He ran around the truck to attack the guy with a gun.  He's as bright as you are.  We've also got some stupid fucks here that side with black criminals because they're black.


Please continue.  You're doing great.  No one is laughing at you.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 12, 2020)

espola said:


> And?


He wasn't jogging.  He wasn't out for a jog.  He wasn't a home inspector and he wasn't looking at two by fours because he was building a house.  He was looking for construction tools to steal, because he was a thief and a felon already, and was stupid enough to run at an armed man.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 12, 2020)

espola said:


> Please continue.  You're doing great.  No one is laughing at you.


Watch the video, dipshit.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2020)

messy said:


> It's going to be both. The state of GA took it away from the redneck County and, not only are they prosecuting, but now they've asked the Feds to come investigate the County rednecks who wouldn't prosecute.
> Also looking at hate crime, which is a federal offense.
> We got some stupid fucks on here who side with the murderers. California has some real bad hombres...spots have always been a Klan hotbed.


Like Klantee.


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2020)

*Just The TRUTH............*


----------



## espola (May 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Watch the video, dipshit.


I watched both of them, the longer unedited version.

The citizens, attempting to make a citizen's arrest for a crime to which there are no witnesses, arm themselves, jump in their pickup, and threaten an unarmed stranger.  They get by the stranger and block the road.  The stranger is continuing on his way, running down the road.  One of the citizens jumps out of the car with a shotgun in hand.  At that point, which one is practicing self-defense?


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2020)

*Hüsker Dü
DA*





                                5 minutes ago                             


 
New
 
   
 
 Add bookmark 
 
                                         #31                                      
 
 




> messy said:
> 
> 
> It's going to be both. The state of GA took it away from the redneck County and, not only are they prosecuting, but now they've asked the Feds to come investigate the County rednecks who wouldn't prosecute.
> ...


Like planter.









Hüsker Dü said:


> Like Klantee.



*Not only are you a Lying Hypocrite Democrat, but you can't seem to post correctly....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 12, 2020)

espola said:


> I watched both of them, the longer unedited version.
> 
> The citizens, attempting to make a citizen's arrest for a crime to which there are no witnesses, arm themselves, jump in their pickup, and threaten an unarmed stranger.  They get by the stranger and block the road.  The stranger is continuing on his way, running down the road.  One of the citizens jumps out of the car with a shotgun in hand.  At that point, which one is practicing self-defense?


Block the road?  Is that a joke?  He ran around the truck and attacked an armed man.  You can't block a fucking road from a jogger.  He could have easily just stopped or ran on the sidewalk.


----------



## messy (May 12, 2020)

Those murderous fat fuckin' crackers are gonna rot in jail. 
They probably use dumbshit avatars on their blogging lives...like "Outlaw."


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2020)

QUOTE="espola, post: 325683, member: 3"

I watched both of them, the longer unedited version.
*And...........Let's watch YOU LIE Below...*

The citizens, attempting to make a citizen's arrest for a crime to which there are no witnesses,
*What was the " Supposed " Crime.....?*
*Cough it up LIAR !*


 arm themselves, 
*Yes they did.....And I feel they should NOT have....*

jump in their pickup, 
*Yes they did.....*

and threaten an unarmed stranger.  
*They DID NOT THREATEN HIM...They asked him to stop because they had some 
questions for him.....Get your facts straight LIAR....*


They get by the stranger and block the road.  
*NO LIAR...the " victim " runs out of the house under construction towards the " Camera " guy, then doubles*
*back towards the pick up truck with " Camera " guy following, he runs around the right side of the truck and
proceeds to " Wrestle " with shotgun guy...grabbing the barrel and stock as it's aimed at his torso.....
All the while trying to punch shotgun guy....this appears to go on out of camera view, then you hear shots
fired.....in my opinion this is the mistake....they should have just detained him if a " Citizens arrest " is
what they wanted....
Who does stupid shit like that....grabbing a gun barrel pointed at you !*
*And there is a section of the video missing .....can't tell how how much, but there's a definite gap....*



The stranger is continuing on his way, running down the road.  
*What's this more made up shit.....yep...Lies....*

One of the citizens jumps out of the car with a shogun in hand. 
*That would be " Shotgun guy ".....from the left side of the truck as the " victim " runs around the right side
of the truck....*

 At that point, which one is practicing self-defense?
*NO ONE....!!!!!*
*Who grabs a shotgun barrel pointed at their torso and proceeds to try and wrestle it away 
from the " Shotgun " guy ...
Not to mention, we have NO testimony from the to arrested individuals about what transpired....
There's a whole lot to this fiasco that the public does NOT know yet....*


/QUOTE



*You are trying to foment division and hatred based on partial information.....
How about reread my initial post.....*


----------



## espola (May 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Block the road?  Is that a joke?  He ran around the truck and attacked an armed man.  You can't block a fucking road from a jogger.  He could have easily just stopped or ran on the sidewalk.


Sidewalk?  I thought you watched the video.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 12, 2020)

espola said:


> Sidewalk?  I thought you watched the video.


Sidewalk... front yard... left lane... other 50% of the road... all good alternatives to the "blocked road" you posted, ass clown.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hüsker Dü
> DA*
> 
> 
> ...


Auto correct, ever hear of it?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Those murderous fat fuckin' crackers are gonna rot in jail.
> They probably use dumbshit avatars on their blogging lives...like "Outlaw."


Well, the "fat crackers" weren't breaking any laws.  The dumb, black criminal decided to try outrunning a bullet like so many others.

Right, jock sniffer?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, the "fat crackers" weren't breaking any laws.  The dumb, black criminal decided to try outrunning a bullet like so many others.
> 
> Right, jock sniffer?


Why do you care so much?


----------



## messy (May 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you care so much?


Because he's an angry failure and he thinks it's black people's fault.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Because he's an angry failure and he thinks it's black people's fault.


Awe, you mad, bro?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you care so much?


Because I'm sick of "black lives matter" only mattering to blacks if a cop or white person kills them.  Considering they kill each other at 10 times the rate of anyone else, I'm sick of the whining.  Are you not bothered that nobody gives a shit about the black security guard because it was other black people that killed him?  All kinds of protests because 2 white guys shot this one.  It's time that black people start looking in the mirror instead of pointing the finger at everyone else.


----------



## espola (May 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Because I'm sick of "black lives matter" only mattering to blacks if a cop or white person kills them.  Considering they kill each other at 10 times the rate of anyone else, I'm sick of the whining.  Are you not bothered that nobody gives a shit about the black security guard because it was other black people that killed him?  All kinds of protests because 2 white guys shot this one.  It's time that black people start looking in the mirror instead of pointing the finger at everyone else.


Before we point the finger at two murderers caught in the act??


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Those murderous fat fuckin' crackers are gonna rot in jail.
> They probably use dumbshit avatars on their blogging lives...like "Outlaw."



*Hey loser......*
*
You are frothing at the fingers " Hatred and Racism ".....

How about look at what happened objectively and consider all sides....

Now you are going to condemn a Forum poster for his avatar....a picture that
is very similar to the chewing tobacco product you spit on sidewalks in LA....

Nice....." Messy " Financial ....Nice....
*
*How about YOU grow up and start acting like an adult....*


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2020)

espola said:


> Before we point the finger at two murderers caught in the act??


*Isn't " Murder " premeditated......do you really think they set out*
*to MURDER that victim.....
*
*Classic knee jerk reaction by a Forum...A Proven Forum LIAR and THIEF..!*


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2020)

*More facts..............*
*Two times the shotgun was discharged into the victims upper torso at close range....
One discharge was a graze to the hand.....
Three discharges total...
Now how do you think this happened ....?
Could the wrestling of the shotgun with shotgun guy have produced this ?
This is a very likely the scenario, you have a 25 year old male who grabbed the 
shotgun and was trying to wrestle the shotgun away from shotgun guy with the
barrel pointed at his upper torso, with the violent yanks that you see on the video and the 
repeated punching to the head of shotgun guy...there is the possibility shotgun guy
discharged the shotgun twice while attempting maintain control of the shotgun....
Who has the shotgun in the video......the 35 year old son...*
*Who has the pistol in the video......the 65 year old retired LEO...*









						Investigators reviewing additional video in death of south Georgia jogger Ahmaud Arbery
					






					fox6now.com
				













						Ahmaud Arbery Was Shot 3 Times, Twice in the Chest, Autopsy Report Reveals
					

The 25-year-old's autopsy report confirms that Ahmaud Arbery sustained two close-range gunshot wounds in the chest, as well as a graze wound on his right wrist




					people.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2020)

messy said:


> It's going to be both. The state of GA took it away from the redneck County and, not only are they prosecuting, but now they've asked the Feds to come investigate the County rednecks who wouldn't prosecute.
> Also looking at hate crime, which is a federal offense.
> We got some stupid fucks on here who side with the murderers. California has some real bad hombres...spots have always been a Klan hotbed.


Fake News.
Husker, you’re a dick.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Because he's an angry failure and he thinks it's black people's fault.


Sounds like you and Husker have some old white guilt, were your family slave owners?


----------



## messy (May 12, 2020)

I'm guessing the young one is the spittin' image of "Outlaw."


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2020)

*Oh my......what is the MSM hiding......












*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 12, 2020)

espola said:


> Before we point the finger at two murderers caught in the act??


Caught in the act of what?  Being attacked?  There's an argument it was self defense.  He went after the man with the gun... not the other way around.  If they drove by and shot him?  Fine.  That's not what happened.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 12, 2020)

messy said:


> I'm guessing the young one is the spittin' image of "Outlaw."


Don't blame me for the idiot grabbing someone's gun.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Oh my......what is the MSM hiding......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gee nono I saw that on the news last night and that sure looks like you got that from a news feed, so who is hiding it?


----------



## nononono (May 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Auto correct, ever hear of it?


*Yep...*
*
Occasionally I make mistakes, but try to catch them by the " Old Fashioned Way " proofreading...
You should try it......

*
*You apparently don't use it very much....!*

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## nononono (May 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gee nono I saw that on the news last night and that sure looks like you got that from a news feed, so who is hiding it?


*I don't " Believe " you.....*
*
I posted it first...
You commented second....*
*Your response is classic after the fact Democrat slop....*


*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------

